# London: Return flight for same day... Bad idea?



## skint (28 Oct 2010)

I'm hoping to go to London for a day in the new year just to visit Madame Tussuad's wax museum. As i can't afford to stay over night I have booked a return flight for that evening. Has anyone else done the returning the same day as departure and do you think this is not a problem or to much rush? Also which airport is nearer to Madame Tussuads?


----------



## enoxy (28 Oct 2010)

It's quite doable as long as you go early and come back late. Think Heathrow is your best bet - Heathrow express train goes into/out of Paddington. Get a taxi to/from Madame T's to save hassle of navigating Underground and to save precious time.


----------



## callybags (28 Oct 2010)

You can easily do it in one day. 
1st morning flight will get you into the centre of London for 9am. If your flight home is ,say 9pm, then you will have free time from 9 till six in the evening.

I think Heathrow is probably the best airport because as far as I can recall, Madame Tussauds is on the Piccadilly line on the tube which goes into Heathrow.


----------



## Mpsox (28 Oct 2010)

I do it once or twice a month for business with no probems and 2 or 3 times a year for matches with no problems. Depending on what flight times you've booked, you should manage it easily

Madame Tussuads is in the centre of London. Baker Street is the nearest tube. Personally, I'd fly into Heathrow and get the Tube up. If you fly into Stansted with Ryanair, you're looking at £20-£25 for a return train ticket to London.


----------



## Pocket (28 Oct 2010)

I've often been to London and back in a day for Business. A day might be a bit rushed for sightseeing but if its only to see Madame Tussauds it should be fine. Its just over an hours flight but remember to include your checkin time there and back. 

The closest airport is probably the city airport but it probably wont be the cheapest flight. I usually fly to Heathrow (aerlingus) and its easy to get the train into the city (train takes longer but is much cheaper then the Heathrow express) and then connect with a tube for Madame Tussauds. It should take you about an hour. 

I tend to use this website allot to plan and time journeys around the UK: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/ 
Its very good. You can test it with other airports to see what suits you the best.


----------



## papervalue (28 Oct 2010)

I have done the day them many times.

Heathrow - Tube in from here.

Gatwick- Gatwick express around 25 pound return to Victoria.

Standstead- Get standstead express to liverpool street.

Depending on who you are flying with- Aer lingus heatrow or gatwick
                                                    ryanair gatwick or standstaed

Personally I now rather Gatwick 

Easily go out early come back late same day


----------



## Hans (28 Oct 2010)

If you go into Gatwick book your train with Southern train into London Victoria on line before you go.  I used it last week and got it for 7.50 return It takes about 5 mins longer than Gatwick exress which works out so much dearer. It took me 35 mins this time compared to just under 30 mins with express. When you arrive in Victoria you can go to underground and take tube anywhere in London very easy. With this train ticket from Gatwick (only Southern trains) you can get 2 4 1 to alot of attractions in London.


----------



## skint (28 Oct 2010)

Thank you all so much for your reply's. I shall book it in the next few weeks...


----------



## millieforbes (28 Oct 2010)

for money saving its best to time the train for after 9:30 / 10:00 so you get the off peak fares which are considerably cheaper


----------



## skint (29 Oct 2010)

ok thanks thats good to know...


----------



## sunrock (29 Oct 2010)

With tickets from the local trains from gatwick includes a travel card zone 1 to 6 ...very handy.


----------



## skint (29 Oct 2010)

Can you explain that to me sunrock. sorry but have not been in london before


----------



## Tammy123 (29 Oct 2010)

I'd second Gatwick and an 'all zones travel card' - you can buy this after 9.30am for about 9 pounds and it will do you all day.  You can't get the gatwick express but there is only 10 mins or so difference in the regular train journey.   You can buy the card in the airport.


----------



## skint (29 Oct 2010)

Oh rite cool so you just use it on the train? So i can get train from Gatwick to near the madame Tussuad


----------



## Mpsox (29 Oct 2010)

skint said:


> Oh rite cool so you just use it on the train? So i can get train from Gatwick to near the madame Tussuad


 
you can get a train into Victoria station and get the underground from there. Victoria tube line (light blue on a map) north to Oxford Circus and Bakerloo line(Brown) north to Baker Street. Try www.tfl.gov.uk for more info on transport in London


----------



## skint (29 Oct 2010)

Hmmm ok il have a look at that link thank you


----------



## sunrock (29 Oct 2010)

Hans what website did you use to buy your return travel ticket on line?


----------



## papervalue (29 Oct 2010)

http://www.southernrailway.com/ cheaper tickets online here than express

only difference is price and southern stops at more stations


----------



## miguel (30 Oct 2010)

i will advise you that gatwick airport is the nearest to central london. where u can c madame tussaud


----------



## redchariot (31 Oct 2010)

millieforbes said:


> for money saving its best to time the train for after 9:30 / 10:00 so you get the off peak fares which are considerably cheaper



That is indeed the case Monday to Friday but on weekends it won't matter


----------



## hfp (1 Nov 2010)

Don't be so sure you can't afford to stay.  I went a couple of christmases ago, stayed in a very basic hotel and was only £40 for a twin room for the night.  Now don't get me wrong, the room was basic at its lowest level, but did the job for just a night.  was only 10 minutes walk from a main tube station too.  I booked through lastminute.com.  You didn't say how many people would be travelling, but just did a quick search on last minute for a random date in january and single occupancy starts at £30 sterling.  There's also late rooms you could check out too.  It just seems a pity to go all that way for only one day...


----------



## papervalue (1 Nov 2010)

hfp said:


> Don't be so sure you can't afford to stay. I went a couple of christmases ago, stayed in a very basic hotel and was only £40 for a twin room for the night. Now don't get me wrong, the room was basic at its lowest level, but did the job for just a night. was only 10 minutes walk from a main tube station too. I booked through lastminute.com. You didn't say how many people would be travelling, but just did a quick search on last minute for a random date in january and single occupancy starts at £30 sterling. There's also late rooms you could check out too. It just seems a pity to go all that way for only one day...


 
sussex gardens has loads of this type of accomodation, a lot want you to pick 2 instead of 1 nights

or hostel below



But if happy with 1 day you could get a lot in say land between 8-9.30 in city centre by 10.30 at latest and leave city centre 5.30 or 6/7 for airport


----------



## skint (6 Jan 2011)

Hi we have booked the flights to stansted so what is best way of transport to london... tube does not go directly i dont think


----------



## Kev (6 Jan 2011)

First of all book the tickets for Madame tussaud as I passed it the other day and the queues there both end were about  a mile so be prepared to queue for a long time to get in.  

When you get to baker street station you are next to Madame tussaud.  I do not think it is worth it for a day trip to London why not stay a couple of days and enjoy some more of London.  Or are you getting a special offer for a return day trip?

Get the Stansted express to london Liverpool street and you can pick up a bus from there to Baker Street it is not far from Liverpool street, or you can get a tube to baker street, it is only 2.20 each for a single bus fare to Baker Street, but if you got to change then it is better to get a bus pass that you can used on tube and train.  

Enjoy your time in London


----------



## skint (6 Jan 2011)

Really?? god i didnt think there would be queues!! I will def book it so... 
I got the day return tickets as a Christmas present. We can't stay over night for personal reasons but im happy enough that the it will be nice to just go over for the day anyways


----------



## Kev (6 Jan 2011)

Really there is always a lot of queues there and I would really recommend booking and looking into it first do not just turn up and expect to get in unless you got lots of time to spare.


----------



## skint (6 Jan 2011)

thank you thats good to be aware of


----------



## Petermack (6 Jan 2011)

skint said:


> Hi we have booked the flights to stansted so what is best way of transport to london... tube does not go directly i dont think


 
The website below is a good link for working out how to get around by Tube or train. The closest tube station to Madame tussaud is Baker Street if I remember correctly. I think its about a 2 min walk

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/


----------



## Kev (6 Jan 2011)

You could get a coach from Stansted which takes about an hrs and a bit into London some coaches drops off at baker street however, it would on the time of day, as if it is in a busy time in the morning then you will be delayed with traffic. It is an option to consider.  

Also this is the link for Madame tussaud if you want to book 

[broken link removed]

Look up also coaches from Stansted coach as there are many that goes to London and that bit cheaper.   National express do coaches as well as other companies but National express trains are the only trains going from Stansted to London Liverpool street.


----------



## Thirsty (7 Jan 2011)

This lot are worth looking at - [broken link removed]

The further in advance you book, the cheaper it is.


----------



## Kev (7 Jan 2011)

Let me know if you are able to book a £2 fare, I have been trying for over 2 years and not been able to get one of these fares.  I go from London to Stansted and I used the national express because I could never get one of these fares.  Also the buses is very small compared to other coaches from Stanstead to London.  If you book 2 weeks in advance with National Express you will get a much cheaper fare also if you book on line as well.  Standsted has lots of coaches waiting for passagners to take to London and other parts of UK.

Best of luck and let me know I you get a £2 fare on easybus.


----------



## skint (7 Jan 2011)

thank you for all the advice everyone i will let you know how i get on...


----------



## Thirsty (8 Jan 2011)

Not sure if that will come up as an image



But I just plugged in 8th May as a random date and can get GBP2 fares each way.



             Sun 08-May-11 10:40     Stansted Airport     Sun 08-May-11 12:05     Baker Street nr UG     EB2     1     GBP 2.00        	                       Sun 08-May-11 23:30     Gloucester Place(BakerSt)     Mon 09-May-11 00:45     Stansted Airport     EB2     1     GBP 2.00


----------



## Kev (8 Jan 2011)

That is very good, obviolusly, I am not booking far enough in advance for the £2 fare, I normally book 2 weeks in advance.

Easy bus stops near Madame tussaud, enjoy you day there.

Thanks for getting back with info.


----------



## RoyRover (9 Jan 2011)

2 for 1 offer on Madame Tussauds if you travel by train on the daysoutguide guide website. 

Cant post a link. but it comes up of you google "two for one rail offers" 

Need to pre-book online


----------

